# Let's SEE your every day carry gear!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Lots of threads around here talking about what ya carry and how ya carry, etc... Let's SEE what your every day carry is?
--------------------------
My EDC


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

taurus pt 24 7 compact .45 or my glock 26 with a blackhawk holster until i get money to upgrade to a better holster.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Mostly, I carry this XD45 Compact with Clip-Draw


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

no one else?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

deleted


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

Kharuger said:


> Mighty Mouse: Ruger LCP + 2 mags = 19 rds .380: Face it at your own risk!


What exactly do you have those extra mags in? Not a real great pic of that, I know though that it wasn't the main subject it just caught my eye. I was wondering if it is something home made or bought.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Homemade... I just cut a few inches off the top of an elastic-type sock, put a double row of stitches down the middle and sewed the bottom shut (when it's turned inside-out). Took only a few minutes. 
I really like it because it's soft and pliable, holds the mags tight enough yet they're very easy to get out.
I would have used a dark color but I didn't have any socks small enough/tight enough in my drawer (when I got the idea) to make it work right except for white.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

Interesting idea. I usually have a spare mag riding in my pocket. I have to clean the pocket lint out about every other day. Something like you did wouldn't really take any more space in your pocket but would solve the lint issue I would think. I think I will give something similar a try.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, I've always been a whatever-works kinda guy. I was chuckling to myself how working-class my pic looks compared to Shipwreck's classy combo at the top of this string... p97's artistic-woodsman set-up, etc... Mine just looks kinda mundane and mousey... but, to me, it's Mighty Mousey! I guess I'm kinda relating to Ruger's "Arms Makers For Responsible Citizens" slogan these days. As Mighty Mouse would put it... "Here I come to Save the Day!" ... But that quote's kinda lost on anyone under 50... Mighty Mouse used to sing it out loud before he beat up on the BG's and made everything right again. :anim_lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Whatever works.

As for Mighty Mouse - I'm 38, but I watched that as a kid.


----------

